# Help with ATI 9800 Pro



## Elohssa (Nov 17, 2006)

Howdy All
As you can tell im new to overclocking.

I would like help on what is the max settings i can set my board too

Thanks in advance for any help yall can offer


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 17, 2006)

really it all depends on who made the card and when its core and memory were produced....there are a whole bunch of things that could dictate your clock speeds...i would use atitool, and use its autoclocking feature...if memory serves me right i think you'll need to tell it to unlock your clocks on the 9800....it usually does well at finding your highest clock with out artifacts popping up....good luck...


edit:::  Welcome to TPU.....most of us, like me, love to tell people what they know, so ask questions whenever you need....


----------



## Elohssa (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for the info

I had DL'd ATITool  its been running about 1 1/2 hours checking for max speeds

I wasnt sure if it is supposed to run this long...
nothing tells me how long it is supposed to take so I wasnt sure what was going on.

BTW will ATITool ulock the pipes for me or would i need to find another program for that ?

At least i can look at it this way...
If it works Great  
If it doesnt ( and i burn it up ) i can talk the wife into letting me upgrade to the 512


----------



## Frogger (Nov 17, 2006)

first off Welcome !!
now to the good stuff... under the setting tab of the Tool you will find info we need to assist you ie chip name [350 or 360]memory[128/256]  clock GPU & memory clock speeds...memory bus width....Iassume the card has stock cooling and no add memory cooling .... post back with data and will assist with your overclocking  F


----------



## Elohssa (Nov 17, 2006)

Device ID  4E48
Chip R350
Host Interface AGP
Catalyst version 6.10
Memory size 256 MB
Memory Type DDR2
Memory Bus Width 256 bit
Active Pipelines 8
Default GPU Clock 378.00
Default Mem Clock 351.00

Thanks again  

Stock fan


----------



## Frogger (Nov 17, 2006)

that card with stock cooling will run at XT speeds[415core/360mem] IF your case has good air flow or you can mount a case fan under or next to the card for extra cooling and push it up to 425/470 BUT with having no way to monitor the card temps 425/470 is a bit much ....I would run the XT speeds and see    have fun F


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 17, 2006)

Remember, do not run "find max core" or "find max mem" without you nearby computer.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Elohssa (Nov 17, 2006)

i must be doing something wrong......

3dmark5
stock 1969

with ATI Tool settings at 415/360
3dmark5 1960

I have afew progs runnign in the background..
but never over 1 - 6% CPU  and static 400 meg usage (with I.E. open)

any suggestions guys

thanks


----------



## Frogger (Nov 17, 2006)

if you are setting clocks manually  did you remember to hit the SET CLOCKS tab afer moving the sliders..... just for interest sake i am running mark 05 on the other rig to see results at oc'ed clocks rig spec...http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=179

mark 05 score 2955   FSB at stock  cpu 3.0   GPu 423   memory 364


----------



## Elohssa (Nov 17, 2006)

yeppers i did set clock.

I should be getting a little higher scores but im running 3 networks thru my machine.

I live out in the boonies so im using verison cell broadband ( Only option available )
1 network for the verizon
1 on a hardwired LAN for the older maching ( wifes machine only about 5 feet away )
and 1 wireless for the ther 2 computers.

all routing their internet thru my machine.

building a simple puter soon just for the networking.
Should free up rescorces on mine.


Thanks for all the help


----------



## Frogger (Nov 17, 2006)

Elohssa said:


> i must be doing something wrong......
> 
> 3dmark5
> stock 1969
> ...



Still 1969/1960 just sucks     mabe try closing some app down just for the test to see if numbers go up   have fun F


----------



## Elohssa (Nov 17, 2006)

will do that once i get home ( At work atm )

i will post scores once this is done


Thanks again


----------



## Elohssa (Nov 18, 2006)

ok got home and retested
Everything including internet turned off
( mcafee, adware, ect...)

about the same readings
1963 stock
1967 oc'd

could it be my catalyst drivers ??

Doesnt appear to run slow
less than 1% cpu and 377 meg ram   idle


----------



## Frogger (Nov 18, 2006)

unlikly to the the cat drivers you can re&re the drivers but unlikely to help ...will have to do some reading on the MB.....
read mb specs assume you have latest BIOS  other than that ???????


----------

